# Equalizer for mac w multiple outputs



## brad taylor (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi All - this is my first post here and I'd like to solicit your opinions about how to best manage all the eq on my loudspeakers sets.
I run all the audio in my home from my mac-mini via HDMI, 2 USBs and Apple TV all going to different amps and speakers. I'd like to apply unique equalization to each output. Is there a plugin available for the Mac which would do the following:

0- works on mac-mini
1- automatically detect the current audio output (or allow me to select it)
2- apply custom high quality equalization to the current audio output
3- allows for editing eq parameters from a text file
4- supports movable filters in the bass end 
5- bonus if it can accept REW files as input

Thanks in advance, Brad


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

What software are you using for multizone playback?


----------



## brad taylor (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi Ken- Im not using any apps to control the outputs. I just select the output I want in the preferences panel. Should I be using such an app?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

brad taylor said:


> Hi Ken- Im not using any apps to control the outputs. I just select the output I want in the preferences panel. Should I be using such an app?


 err, Kal. Not if that works for you. I require an app to organize and select music tracks from my collection.

However, consider JRiver. 
0- works on mac-mini *Yes*
1- automatically detect the current audio output (or allow me to select it)* Yes, and outputs can be synched or not.*
2- apply custom high quality equalization to the current audio output *Yes and there are multiple EQ options. The are on a per-output basis. * 
3- allows for editing eq parameters from a text file *That depends on the EQ option you choose. I prefer to use VST filters from Dirac which are not editable but the PEQ and convolution options might be.*
4- supports movable filters in the bass end Not sure what you mean. *The filters can be adjustable.*
5- bonus if it can accept REW files as input *Not sure but a free trial is available.*


----------



## brad taylor (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks very much Kal - I will check it out


----------

